# Do I need to wax cheese? Newbie at cheese-making...



## Golden Delta Alpines (Mar 8, 2012)

A lot of recipes say to wax cheeses after air drying and before chilling, is that a must?
Could I use something else to cover the cheese with, like cheesecloth...?
And what is the purpose of waxing? Just to keep mold from growing?

I'm new to cheese-making, and I want to soon try the Colby and cheddar recipes here.


----------



## feistymomma (May 20, 2009)

I have not made hard cheese yet, but I did read somewhere that you could wrap it in plastic wrap and keep it in the fridge to age without waxing, nit sure if this is true though.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The wax prevents it from drying out while aging. We just eat ours instead. :biggrin


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I make hard cheese and age it. I use a Foodsaver. Put the cheese in the bag, suck out the air and I'm done. I will never wax again.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried waxing my cheese, but Gee whiz what a pain. I just use zip lock baggies, but I didn't make a lot of cheese at one time either. We could eat a half a pound of cheese at a time if we had mexican food.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I love the Foodsaver idea! I just started making cheddar this summer and was waxing. I have noticed that the cheese seems to be weeping through the wax though. I am not sure the first two were pressed hard enough, but why would it weep through multiple layers of wax? It was dry this summer and I salted for at least two days and was surprised to see it weeping.


----------

